# The "how to kill a fish" class



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, I just need to complain about something!! Where I go to school, I take an animal management class. A couple weeks ago I was dismayed to see my teacher bring in a fish bowl that probably holds only I gallon, some flat marbles, a rough plastic plant, and you guessed it, a betta fish.

The poor little guy has no filter or heater. Furthermore, the school is only going to be heated to 65 degrees all winter! Since the cool weather has come in, he has been just floating near the top of the tank.

His water is only changed once a week, and if this isn't bad enough, it is changed by students. Now, most of the people who take this class do love animals, but this doesn't seem to transfer over to the fish, they just don't care about them! Anyway, the way that they change his water includes netting him out of the tank, putting him into a smaller container, rinsing everything out, putting all new water in (I don't even know if they use a conditioner or even attempt to match the temperature) and putting him back in.

The plastic plant in his tank is rough, and he already has small rips in his fins from it.

I should also mention that while we learn how to take care of every other animal in the class properly, my teacher knows NOTHING AT ALL about fish. It just makes me mad that this class is supposed to set a good example about how to properly care for animals, and this bad treatment is just perpetuating all the common myths about betta fish.

I should also mention that they managed to kill a goldfish in an approx 40 gal. tank. Yes, you heard properly, they killed a GOLDFISH! That tank is going to be way overstocked when, or should I say if, these fish reach full size, and they only do water changes once per month! Believe me, I have seen them do water changes, and there is so much gunk in there that it actually turns the normally alkaline water acidic! But, they have a solution to that too........just put a bit of pH up or pH down! Kinda reminds me of a mad scientist lab. That is how they killed the goldfish, they changed the pH quite drastically one day (yes, they just randomly decide to test the water every once in a while and if the pH is off, in goes the drops!!!) and the poor little guy just couldn't handle it. Oh, and I almost forgot to mention that when they do water changes, whatever temp. water comes out of the faucet goes into the tank! So, on a chilly day when the tank is cool, they might add enough warm water to heat the tank into the 80's that is, if that faulty thermometer is actually working!

So, there you have it. The "how not to take care of fish" class, being passed off as a high school animal management class. Disgusting. I want to say something, but I really need to think of the right way to introduce it. Sometimes I have a habit of just listing the facts, which some people don't take to so well, so I am trying to figure out how to say it so that she will actually listen to me. It just makes me so mad!


----------



## AussieTimmeh (Aug 19, 2008)

Well that sucks alot, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Kim said:


> I am trying to figure out how to say it so that she will actually listen to me. It just makes me so mad!


That's awful. How about telling her in a friendly manner that you keep fish at home and it's one of your particular interests. You could point out that the betta isn't receiving the best possible care, and offer to show everyone how it should be done.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

That would be the best way to handle it. Let the know you keep fish and then show them how its done. This class could be a perfect opportunity to demonstrate to a lot of people how to properly care for a fish.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ohhh man, I had a teacher like that once. Well good old Willy did listen to me about how you HAVE to change the water. But he didn't let me show him how. So he changed all his water out of the (I think) 20 gallon, stocked with... Hmmm 8 or so goldfish? Comets I believe. And then just dumped cold water in there. The next day one of his white comets was dead and my friend and I took him behind the portable and gave him the best burial possible (It was winter time). I'm sure theres still a dead goldfish back there, and I haven't been in his class room this year so I don't know if these poor Goldie's lives have gotten better or worse. 

Anyways, I would have said something a while back. I can't stand that, I hate having a fish tank in my class room at school because its distracting and always upsets me when the SCIENCE teachers don't know how to take care of fish. I agree with what everyone else has said, explain that you are some what of a fish hobbyist and you take care of a lot of fish at home and want to see the Betta's life improved. Heck just give him the fish forum website and tell him to check it out then he can see just how bad his Betta's home is.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Science teachers....Mr. Peirce thought it was important that those of us in the 7th grade needed to understand the effects of alcohol. He put a poor fish in a dish (displayed on the overhead projecter) and put drops of alcohol in the dish as we all watched the poor fish swim around drunk, hitting the sides of the dish before he succumbed to alcohol poisoning. 

I agree that you should offer to take care of the fish. Keep us updated in your efforts!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You need to ask if you can show him and the class how to better take care of the fish. Otherwise this will just continue.

As for the fish/alcohol thing...that's animal cruelty. I'd suggest talking to the office about it unless it's been a couple years already.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It happened in my 7th grade science class and the year was 1972. I'm sure things like that are not done in classrooms anymore. At least one would hope not!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

lol....probably not.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I will definitely try to talk to her on Tuesday. I feel kind of like I would be responsible for any more deaths if I do nothing.

As for the fish/alcohol thing, I think that if it had been in my class I would have grabbed the fish and not given it back no matter what. Then I would have called the cops. Probably would have gotten into a boat load of trouble, but at that point I don't think that I would have been able to reason anyway!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

oh my god i have a situation that is just like that right now! in my 8th grade spanish class everyone was talking one day about how they wanted a class pet. so of course its going to be a fish becuase they are "easy" to keep. 

the "tank" that one of the students brought in definitely can not be called a tank. it cant even be called a bowl! it doesnt even hold a gallon of water! i was so upset when i saw that "tank" and told my teacher and class that no fish should be kept in something that small. but of course they all thought they knew better and that a betta would live fine in it. and to make it even better we put a little castle in it that takes up half the bowl so there is even less space! it has no heater and no filter. and the other day when i walked into class guess what was in the bowl... not a betta, not a goldfish, but about 10 or actually probably more than 10 guppies! i was soooo mad! they have all these guppies in a bowl with no filter or heater and its getting really cold here. all the guppies are female except one which is a male. and one of the females is already pregnant!

i told them that guppies need a filter and the teacher is like "oh no they will be fine i will just change the water a lot" and they also wouldnt listen when i told them that there was way to many fish in the bowl. and they apparently dont no how to feed fish either. whenever a kid wants to see them eat they throw food in the bowl and most of it sinks and is uneaten making the water cloudy (its even worse since there is no filter). and the teacher said she will just feed them a lot on friday because they dont get fed over the weekend when no one is there.

i just cant stand to see those poor little guys suffering in that tiny little bowl.  i really wish i could bring them home to my aquarium.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I would go to the principal and make a scene about how that is abuse, and how it is setting a bad example. Also explain that it is upsetting you-they always have to satisfy that. As for my teacher, I am sending her an e-mail tonight because I never have time to talk in class.

Today I noticed some pieces of blue fins stuck in the plastic plant, and some rips in his fins (which are always clamped because of the cold). That is why I am sending an e-mail tonight, because I can't let it go on any longer, but I just don't have time in class. It also gives me a chance to review my wording before I send it!

I hope it works out for both of us.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

crazy4fish, why don't you give your teacher the link to our forum and we can kindly explain that he is going about this the wrong way. I would flip if I saw 10 guppys in less then a gallon! Or simply try explaining that you keep fish at home and you know what your talking about, if he still refuses then I would go to the principle and explain that you are upset by this and would like to see the fish get a better home ( Maybe even a better home with you  )


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If possible, you could make a quick slideshow of pictures of good environments for the fish in question. Could you imagine how the teacher and students would react to a picture of a beautiful, healthy betta in a big planted tank? The comparison would go even further to show how proper care makes a giant difference in both the health and happiness of the fish *and* your enjoyment of it as a pet.


----------



## qpc68 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yea i think im gonna try to talk the teacher into getting a bigger tank (an actual tank this time). i think that she thought all the fish would fit in there because most of them are very young and so they are small and dont take up as much room...yet. but there are 2 fully grown ones in there and when they all get that big they wont be able to swim around because it will be so crowded. i just hope she will listen to me this time. :/


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Have you had any response from the teacher yet Kim?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I couldn't e-mail her because my computer doesn't have the right program to e-mail through the link she provided on the school website.:-( After the goldfish died I was able to insert that the pH is better left alone. I don't think that they are messing with it anymore. They also just spontaneously decided to change the betta's water every day or so, I think. I am trying to find the right time to introduce the whole "proper betta care" thing without sounding too rude. The problem is that my teacher is kind of a "if you don't like it just deal with it" person, and I know that I have to say it right or she will just tune me out.


----------



## jeffdart (Oct 17, 2008)

You should take over fish duties, and kick them all in the ass.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm with jeff... but "if" you can't do that then i'd suggest just going up to the teacher and ask her if you could bring a 10g tank or 5g or something that's a real tank and then ask if it would be possible to get someone or all the class to pool money together to get a waterheater and filtration. i would just bite the bullet for the price of a small tank. that way she doesn't see that you are trying to bring correction, you're just trying to fit more stuff in, kidding, but you get the idea. don't be obvious with your goal. i'd want a tank in there with actual volume more than 2g, but if she's not willing then i'd say to just tell her about the stress the fish is going through and how it's cutting the life spand of the fish ect...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Update: I talked to my teacher last week when she came back from a trip :evil:. That poor fish was so cold and she wasn't even there! Anyway, I nicely explained to her that the betta was very cold and that they are tropical fish that prefer a stable temp of around 78-80 degrees. I even snuck in that it is much easier to get a good, but still cheap heater for a larger tank, say 5.5 gallon. She replied that she has an empty 5.5 gal. at home and seemed to want to take care of him right. Well, there is still no tank or heater and I honestly thought that the fish was dead today. She was gone again, and the heat in the room went out meaning that it was even colder than usual. The poor betta was just sitting in his tiny little rough cave like he was waiting to die!!! I told the substitute that the fish was on the brink of death, and she told me that I could go ask another teacher if I could go put him in the greenhouse room of a nearby building. The teacher wasn't there so I asked her if she could have someone in the next class ask the teacher during the next period when I guessed rthat she would be there. I honestly don't have much faith that that happened. These people are so stupid, they think that they can just put some warm water in the tank and that it will last all day. Not so! Didn't anyone ever tell them that water will adjust to room temperature quite quickly, especially in a small bowl?:-(

Oh, and it seems that my teacher forgot about my warning about pH up and down. She is so stupid. She told me that they change the water in the goldfish tank when the pH gets so low that the pH up drops don't work anymore. WHAT!! WHERE DOES SHE GET THIS CRAP? I am going to try to explain this to her AGAIN once she gets back.

Anyway, the poor betta looks horrible. He is loosing fins and his eyes look almost dead. He has not been eating except for the occasional freeze-dried blood worm for a while. BUT, he looks so bad that I have a plan, that is, IF he survives until Monday (they were supposed to fix the heat after school today). Hopefully it will work, but I'm not going to tell you until I find out if it worked or not. Wish me luck! If it works it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

It didn't work. I don't have much faith that he will survive. Poor thing, it makes me so mad :evil:! I'll tell you guys what happened later, but I just don't have the time now.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Kim, I'm so sorry that you have to witness the fish's suffering. Animals are living things, and every single one no matter the size feels pain. I hope you can get through to your teacher. Have you talked with the principal at all? (((hugs)))


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

My principal would likely laugh me out of the room. There are 3000 plus students in the school, and by the time I actually get an "appointment" he will likely be dead.

Anyway, on Friday he looked so bad that I thought maybe she would give him to me if I asked. So, on Monday this is how the conversation went. "Mrs. Mooers, your betta is half dead over there." "I know, I think maybe I'll bring him home today and get him a heater." "Would you be interested in letting me adopt him? I have an extra tank with a heater and filter and I would like to try to save him." She looks at me like I have 3 heads and says kinda laughing "Why would you want to do that?" I reply, "well, I really like bettas and think that I can save him." She says that she wants him for the classroom, so she will bring him home and bring him back when he is "better." Yeah right, this woman knows NOTHING about fish and she is always "too busy" to do anything. I mean, if someone gives you advice I wouldn't think that you would wait until the fish is almost DEAD to do something. I mean, they thought he was dead Mon. morning because he had wedged himself in his little plastic plant (which they do when they are dying) but when they "freed" him they just thought he was fine. Duh, there is a reason why he got "stuck." I'm guessing that she will just do a water change the next day without acclimating him at all to the different water, and being so weak he will just die of shock.

This teacher is also horrible as a teacher. She is irresponsible, unorganized, and doesn't listen to anyone. Most eveyone in my class is pissed at her. I have a harder time getting good grades in this general level class than in my honors bio class. But, enough of that at least I'm not being tortured like her poor little betta fish.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe I'll have to go rescue one from the pet store in honor of him.....


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I would just take him at the end of class and hop out the window with him... At least make sure he gets a nice final resting spot


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh believe me I wanted to take him. But, since I have a reputation as "the fish girl" and as I had already spoken to her several times on this account, she would know that it was me.:-(

At first I figured that it would be better to educate her so that everyone in the class could learn how to properly care for betta fish. Plus, if I took him she would have just gotten a replacement anyway.

Hmmm...if he's still there tomorrow maybe I could convince the girl that changes his water (who seems to genuinely care about him) to be my partner in crime. I could say he died, go out to bury him, put him in my coat pocket, and call my mom for a fast getaway. Yeah, like those things ever work out as planned. With my luck she would come over to see the "dead" fish.

Unfortunately I think that he will probably be dead by tomorrow whether he is in the classroom or she took him home. 

I think I may make a betta care sheet and hand it out to my class. Maybe I will even tape it to my back!

Grrr...it is so unfair. Maybe I'll just tell her to her face how disgusted I am, march out of the room, and drop the class. That would make an impression! :twisted:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any way you could set up a betta tank in the room yourself? Even if she won't let you do what's right for the fish, I don't see how she'd think it's "wrong" for you to set up your own tank. Set up a proper tank with great decorations, filtration, and heating, make sure to get a healthy betta from a good store, and let the health and happiness of the fish speak for itself. The other students, and maybe your teacher as well, will see the difference between the two fish.

My stance has always been this: even if you don't care in the least about animal rights, you should still do everything possible to give your fish the best possible life. Even if you view the fish as just a piece of art for your enjoyment, wouldn't you get more enjoyment out of it if it were better looking, more active, and showed more interesting behavior? That can't happen in sub-par living conditions. To get the most enjoyment out of our pets, we have to treat them as best we can. You don't even have to be a supporter of animal rights to want to treat your fish well.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Not really. I am only in the class for another quarter and there would be no one to care for it properly after I'm gone. My teacher is really stupid and probably wouln't treat it right. I really don't want another fish to suffer her.

Plus she would probably take it as an isult. Also, there's no more room!

I have come to the conclusion yet again that most people just suck


----------



## miniflea84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I say kidnap the fish. You could leave a ransom note too, something funny. I know, nothing about the situation is funny, but when you get accused, you can always say with a straight face that its no laughing matter and since you are already the "crazy fish girl" perhaps you'll be believed.

Seriously though, if the teacher hasn't taken you seriously thus far there is probably nothing you can do.

How much trouble you think you'd get in if you did just take the poor guy though?


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I am wondering now, how's the fishy doing?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He's still alive...barely. I am kind of hoping that he can just die peacefully and not suffer any longer. I decided not to drop the class as it wouldn't make a difference anyway. So, I just tune it all out and do my work although I never can seem to stop myself from taking at least one peek.

In answer to your question, I'd probably get in big trouble for theft if I stole him and got found out. And, since I'm going to be looking into a big time scholarship, that's really out of the question. I think I will leave her a present when the semester ends. Maybe a sign that says "Bettas are not disposable pets, treat them RIGHT!" and then a betta care sheet below. Agghh...it's disgusting, and I can't do anything about it.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Saying can't never got ya anywhere. Who cares if they think you're crazy? Talk to anyone who will listen about it in my opinion.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

if i were you... I would just straight out tell her. I don't care what they think bout me... I tell me friends (who knows far more about animal caretaking cuz she has 4 dogs... but she never had a fish so I told her how to take care of it) how to take care of it. I even had a presentation where we were suppose to talk bout ourselves but ended up talking bout the proper way of taking care of bettas.

If you are takin the class and nervous you would be black-listed by the teacher, just offer to take care of the fish, and then later along the road, just tell your teacher that you were researching (that'll make them happy) on how to properly take care of a fish and suggest that you would like to try it on the betta. Then tell him/her that this is what the best idea would be to keep a betta alive. Remember, bettas can SURVIVE in a small environment, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are THRIVING in it. Tell your teacher that the bigger environment for the betta would make his fin more colorful and beautiful! 

g'luck!

PS> if you're still irked, just tell it to them straight. We got your back!!!


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

lol... nice of you to think about what your actions will lead to... I don't think, I just act. I would've straight out told her she is doin it wrong.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

studioskim3 said:


> lol... nice of you to think about what your actions will lead to... I don't think, I just act. I would've straight out told her she is doin it wrong.


I did! I told her a long time ago that bettas need a heater, a larger tank, and that if she got a larger tank she could get a small filter to make life easier. I also told her straight that he was going to die if he didn't get any heat. I even offered to adopt him from her so that she would not have to pay for it! SHE JUST DIDN'T LISTEN!!! She also knows that I am quite knowledgeable about fish, and still she doesn't heed my advice. It was only upon the verge of starting an all out war with her that I forced myself to make priorities. I mean, I'm just not going to get any support fighting for betta rights, and the only thing that I would accomplish is ruining my own record.

Here's the unbelievable thing that happened today. After I helped the girl who changes his water (at least he gets floated to acclimate to the temperature when I'm around) they tried to feed him. He has not been eating anything but the occasional freeze-dried bloodworm for about a month now. I should also tell you that it is getting really cold now, and his color is fading even worse on his fins and his face is completely gray. So what do I hear the teacher saying "Try feeding him a bloodworm, he is so spoiled that he doesn't seem to be eating his pellets anymore." Then the teacher and some students start talking about how spoiled he is and how fish can be spoiled! WHAT!!!!!!! SHE KNEW THAT HE WAS ON THE VERGE OF DYING LAST WEEK, HOW IS HE NOW SPOILED!? The betta is not eating because he is in such bad condition! My betta is a spoiled fish. 5.5 gallons to himself, a heater, filter, nice silk plants, social interaction with me every day, and a complete diet of frozen bloodworms, betta flakes, brine shrimp, and occasionally some tropical fish flakes. Soon I will be picking up some frozen daphnia as well. That is a spoiled fish, not a half dead betta in a freezing bowl. Did she forget everything I told her? Is she BLIND!? I can't even believe that anyone so stupid could be a teacher. Well, enough of my ranting but that just totally caught me off guard.:evil:


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry Kim.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

When the betta dies, go right up to her desk and be like HAH I told you sooooo I told you hahahahahaha I told youuuuu *insert a little jigg here*!!!!! And then she will probably feel like a complete moron. How do the other students feel about the betta? Is it possible you could get a petition going or something? I'm sure if she see's the ammount of signatures that say she has no clue how to take care of a fish then she may heed your warnings?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

The other students don't see anything wrong despite my complaining. They also don't care two bits about fish which is really sad for an animal management class. Oh yes, she will be getting an "I told you so" from me! I hate that teacher!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally, I never really saw fish as interesting pets until I saw fish that were well cared for. When they aren't, they're just plain boring. Get a proper tank and a nice aquascape going on with active, healthy fish, and you have something that I think just about anyone could appreciate. It may be hard for your classmates to sympathize because they've never seen a betta that's better off so they really have no reference point like you do. That's why I suggested the slide show of great looking tanks or setting up your own betta habitat. But, I guess some people are just too stubborn to care. Have you considered taking the matter above your teacher's head, like to the department head?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have considered taking it higher, but most people just look at a fish and if it's alive it's fine, if it's dead well maybe something is wrong. The more people I complain to about this, the more I see that people just don't care.

You are totally right. Fish in unsuitable environments, or just environments that are unnatural are boring. They can't show their personalities, and most just swim aimlessly around the tank. That is what I thought too, but if someone had told me that a fish of mine was going to die, you better bet that I would have gotten off my but and done what is right. Even when I wasn't interested in fish I still was sad when I saw a dead one. I think that I will print some pictures of my tanks and stick them in my binder to show people.

I think I will also leave her a little present at the end of the semester. As I walk out the door I will tape a paper that says "Bettas are not disposable pets, treat them RIGHT!" and then underneath a betta care sheet. She'll probably just throw it out, but at least she'll know what I think of her, and she won't be able to do anything to me!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol stick a note on the front of her desk that reads "fish killer!!!"


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

This just keeps getting better :evil:! 

Here's an update: First off, the kid that changes the tank now thinks it's ok to dump the gravel into the sink, rinse it, and put it back in. People clean off poopy scoopers in there! Anyone heard of BACTERIA! He's also really rough with the fish.

A couple days ago the kid was out so I offered to do the betta tank. As I was acclimating him to the water (my teacher and some of the students now accept this as a good thing) my teacher comes up to me and asks how he is doing. I reply that he's not doing so great and still really needs a heater. She says that she is going to leave herself a message on her home phone to bring in "the tank with the heater" which I don't think actually exists. Does she really think that I don't realize that she is just blowing me off?! 

The tank is still not there two days later-big surprise there.:-? Today that stupid kid cleaned the tank again. Then he fed him; tons of bloodworms (he is still not eating the pellets which I think are also too big for his mouth). The teacher is right there and doesn't say anything. So later I walk by the tank to see the fish floating on his side, like I didn't know that was coming. So I point it out to the teacher and explain what she should do and why this happened and she says that she thinks she will take him home this weekend (gee, I haven't heard that before).

A few minutes later, I saw her just staring into space like people do when they are torn about something. I was hoping that she would ask me if I would take him, she knows that I would. But, her teeny, tiny brain just couldn't come to the right conclusion and she said nothing.

I can't stand this! It is just horrible watching an animal slowly die such a horrible death :evil:! I'm sure he will still be there on Monday if he is still alive, and I am going to ask her to reconsider and give him to me. At this point I really don't care what she thinks of me, she can't fail me just because she doesn't like me!

An unrelated topic, but worth sharing. As you can probably guess, she is a horrible teacher as well. She doesn't teach us ANYTHING and makes us either do research papers, or a "teaching project" where we teach the class about what we researched about. So, when one kid (who obviously has a mental impairment) was doing his presentation and confusing the class with contradicting facts, I hear her saying under her breath to a student who was confused "Well, that's because there's a lot missing from this presentation." How immature is that! If she wants us to LEARN something she should not count on us to be teachers, and get off her fat butt and teach it herself! That's what they pay her for right! UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

It's really sad that the fish is suffering... but maybe in a way, it's meant to happen.... perhaps this will open up everyones eyes, and teach them to really care about animals and admit you were right, and be more open to your suggestions. =/


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, they don't care and don't listen. Everyone still seems to be in the mindset that fish are just "disposable pets". Jeesh, and these are the people in the animal management class....


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm very happy that you tried... there are ppl out there who think bettas are HAPPY to live in small environments and they think that all they need is water to livein ... how ignorant and naive of them. I'm glad that you know how to take care of fishees at your age... I just recently learned how to take proper care of them. Maybe this approach would be better: tell her that you know how to care of fishees  and that whenever your fishees have these depression/lethargic-like symptoms, fishees almost always die. Ask her if she can please do something about it cuz it is disturbing you and your knowledge of proper fish care. Approach her like a sympathetic child. Maybe she'll be more lenient and understandable. She is probably in defense mode w/ you... you are telling her what to do with fish, and as a teacher, its like breaking their pride. YOU have to be like a teacher and be a sympathetic adult and treat HER like a peer. Its all strategy. Good luck!


----------

